# Catheters...



## Connah'sMommy

This may sound silly but im soooo scared of having one during labour!

Its unlikely for me but i still cant help but think about it...

Can anyone tell me what happens? what they do? does it hurt etc?

thanks:flower:


----------



## x Michelle x

hi :)
I had one put in for my section and didn't feel a thing! Absolutely nothing! 
And for the rest of the day, you don't even feel you need to pee! you expect you will, but you really don't at all! 
I was worried about feeling it being removed, but again nothing!

My only paranoia was that someone would accidentally catch the bag as they walked past me so i kept it tucked well out the way! 

Sorry, don't know if i'm much help!


----------



## RiverSong

I had a section, therefore a cathater. It was painless to put in as the epidural numbed everything. The only thing i will say is that i didnt get a chance to wash before it was removed so it did 'snag' a bit on some dried blood. Other than that it was fine. Just a bit awkward to get about with :) x


----------



## x Michelle x

I had my section at 8:30 on the Wednesday and made them remove it 24hrs later as i was determined to be home in 3 days - i would've been if LO didn't get rushed to NICU, little monkey! 
that meant i didn't actually have to move anywhere with it attached tho so that was a bonus!


----------



## kanga

I have an induction with epidural and therefore also a catheter. It was absolutely fine, didnt hurt at all when they took it out. Didnt feel it going in due to epi. Its just a bit inconvenient to carry round after labour but thats only for a day. Honestly, when it comes to it, a catheter will be the least of your worries!


----------



## moomin_troll

i had a vaginal birth and needed stitches. so before she did them the mw put a catheter in which didnt feel great and then the bitch pushed on my stomach which hurt. then she took it out.

it wasnt the best thing to have done but i really wouldnt worry about it


----------



## Eternal

Ive had one in labour and one for another hospital admission. I didnt really notice the one in labour, I had a vaginal birth so it was just put in as I hadnt passed urine and she wanted my bladder empty before i started pushing. So it was just in and out, didnt really bother me, i was a bit nervous but it honestly didnt hurt at all.

The other one I had when i was poorly in hospital with pancreatitis (while 17 weeks pregnant with these twins), It was a little sore and very strange, and then as it was left in it was an odd feeling but it got better after awhile. I did keep asking for it to come out, lol, and was happy when it did, i did find it uncomfy. But i didnt hurt really, was uncomfy and a bit sore and weird going in. 

As for coming out, it was quick, a bit uncofy but they asked me to cough and then it was oit so nothing to really worry about. 

Fingers crossed you wont need one, but if you do i wouldnt worry, it will be fine. x


----------



## callyd

I had one too - my csection was a crash section where I was going to be totally knocked out due to complications so when they put mine in I was on the operating table, and had had zero pain relief up to that point of my labour (they had not administered the general anesthetic yet). I felt everything, and honestly it is not that bad even if you DO feel it go in. It is not pleasant (lol) but does not hurt. More like a very odd sensation of uncomfortable and then nothing. And coming out literally felt like nothing at all. Good luck!


----------



## we can't wait

You should only need a catheter if you have a c-section or an epidraul... either way, you'll most likely be numb before they administer it. I didn't require a catheter, so I can't be much help other than that; but I know friends and my sisters who've all had one (I was scared of getting one, so I asked around) & they all said nothing to worry about. :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

I had one with my first birth as I was prepped for theatre... i never felt it going in cos I had a spinal at that point. It was a bit uncomfortable and sore when it was in but I am allergic to all sorts of platics. I never felt it coming out.
Try not to worry about it. I am sure that you wont need it, but if you do its a routine procedure. I am a RN and have put in hundreds of catheters and its not painful.


----------



## kmumtobe

I had an 'in out' one done during labour as I was desperate to wee in between every contraction but couldn't and size of my bladder was hampering my progress so they effectively drained me, this did hurt the few seconds they put it up but I was only on has and air.. to be honest tho the pain of the contractions it wasn't worse and was over quick, taking it out didn't hurt at all. I then got a proper one when I had my spinal for ventouse, this was one of many things they did to me I had no awareness of at all, by the time you're in proper labour you're so zoned out and just wanting that bubba things you worry about before you just don care. After the birth it was in for prob 15 hours till I was encouraged to get mobile, never noticed it was there, felt like heaven not to have to wee every hour after pregnancy and labour and was quite gutted to have it out as I wasn't very steady or confident being up and about, plus first wee is scary after episiotomy tho ill add to that I actually was impressed it didn't sting at all just felt weird x


----------



## katy1310

I had one for my emergency section but had already had the epidural or spinal (not sure which I had!) and I didn't feel a thing. I was scared about what it would feel like coming out but it was just similar to the way it feels when taking a tampon out. x


----------



## lynnikins

i hated it when they gave me one to empty my bladder before ds1 was born , i told them it wasnt my bladder caus i knew i had peed that he just had a bloody big head lol but they didnt believe me


----------



## Nimbus

I had one for our birth, and in truth I don't recall the feeling at all. I was in established labour with back to back and persistent pain between contractions, so perhaps that explains why i didn't feel it. The idea of it freaks me out, but when needs must...


----------



## teal

I had to have emergency forceps delivery and they had to empty my bladder before for that. It didn't really hurt, just uncomfortable - but was also uncomfortable from the contractions so was least of my worries. xx


----------



## momof2babies

I had a catheter at 8cm with DD cause I couldn't pee didn't hurt just the sensation of having to pee and then nothing but I was in labor with no pain relief as I had a bad experience with epidural


----------



## Black_Rose

I was scared of the cathetor too but honestly it wasn't as bad as i thought. I had an unmedicated birth and because i pushed for so long (6 hrs :shock: baby was OP) i was VERY swelled down below :blush: i had to pee sooo bad afterwords and i just couldn't no matter how hard i tried :nope: so they straight cathed me. The ony time it hurt was bc my urniary tract was swelled due to a small graze i had (a peri urtheral one-ouch), so it hurt when she initially put it in (since she had to kind of reopen the opening) but after that it was a HIGE relief! it actually felt really good to get the urine out! so not as bad as it may seem :hugs:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I had an 'in and out' during labour with Ruby and I didn't feel it at all - like a PP said happened to them, I couldn't go and then that was stopping things happening! It was fine, and I detest being 'fiddled with', so I wouldn't worry if you do need one.


----------



## indy and lara

I had to have the in and out type twice first time round. My bladder had become so badly stretched that they were concerned that I may end up with permanent damage. It was fine. I had one in for 3 days after an op when I was 23. Again fine but took me a while to be able to go on my own afterwards as it had been in so long.


----------



## Fergie

I had one and didn't feel it going in or coming out. It did feel slightly odd when they were inflating the baloon, but as Black Rose said the relief was immeasurable :D.


----------



## x__amour

I had one for my epidural and for my EMCS as well. It didn't hurt having it inserted and didn't hurt having it taken out. After my EMCS I found it really helpful as I wasn't ready to get up and walk but after when I did it wasn't hard to pee without it honestly. I didn't find it bad at all. :flow:


----------



## shortie1990

I had one also, I don't remember it bein put in actually.. But I was dreading it coming out, but really wasn't as bad as I thought


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I was straight cath'd throughout each of my labors. I never had an indwelling foley catheter. It was painless, really.


----------



## Srrme

I had one. I only felt a burning sensation for a little while after it was put it, but it didn't hurt.


----------



## Mrs-C

I didn't have an epi or a c section but I had complications after the birth, so they put one in. I was out of it to be honest and don't really remember it. I was desperate for it to come out though! It didn't hurt at all and they don't even have to look 'down there' to remove it.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I had one for my epi and emergency c-section. It didnt hurt one bit. I had a pretty extended stay in the hospital afterwards and it was great. I couldnt walk for a while so not having to worry about going made things a lot easier. It was kind of strange though when you see it filling. The nurse and my mom would laugh at how much it was filling up. LOL. So dont worry about it, it shouldnt be bad at all!


----------



## MissGx

Didn't even notice it going in, quite happy I had one actuallly! Saved me having to move for ages.. A bit uncomfy coming out but really quick!

Only thing! For about a month or two I couldn't feel when I needed to pee! Thank God I never actually peed myself, I just had to think 'hmm.. I haven't been for ages!' and got OH and my mum to remind me! Apparently my nerves were damaged


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Thanks for all the replies ladies...as i said before im hoping i wont need one tbh and i doubt i will but doesnt hurt to know about these things :)xx


----------



## sarah1980

So is a catheter standard procedure if you have an epidural then???

That is something that hadnt even crossed my mind!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## xlilkax

I had a catheter put in while I was asleep so obviously didn't feel it, tbh I liked the fact I didn't have to get out of bed to pee or what not, the only problem I had with it was I went to move position in bed and stood on it which wasn't comfortable. Having it removed was fine, I felt it but it didn't hurt just felt weird.


----------



## ljo1984

i think they mainly do it if you have a total spinal block. i had an epidural and could still move my legs in a fashion lol, so i didnt have one, although they did empty my bladder before the forceps, which ment they put in a catheter drained my bladder and took it back out so i didnt feel a thing. i was threatened with one on the postnatal ward as i couldnt wee, they thought i might be retaining (unable to pass it because of the epidural even though i was walking again by this point!) but after i drank a whole jug of water i went, so was just dehydrated i think! im a nurse and ive put in my fair share of catheters and ive never come across any lady who was in pain etc by it. xx


----------



## Aready

I am the odd one that loved having a catheter. I had my epidural kept in place overnight due to extensive tearing so the catheter was left in as well. After months of getting up in the middle of the night to pee I could drink all I wanted all night and didn't have to move at all! :haha:


----------



## embojet

I had a catheter because of my c-section, but for a few days before too due to them having to measure my urine output as I had kidney problems. I wasn't numb when she put it in and it honestly didnt hurt at all. I didn't poo the whole time it was in though as I kept thinking if I push it will fall out :blush:. I also had a rather embarressing catheter leaking experience, talk about no dignity! lol.


----------



## meow951

I had one put in after i'd had LO. I hadn't emptied my bladder and they needed to stitch a tear that was very close to my wee hole (cant remember what its called :haha: ) so she put it in so she wouldn't sew it shut by accident.

It stang for like a second when it went in and then it was fine, and it didn't hurt when she took it out either, it was very quick! I didn't have any problems with bruising or troubles weeing after either so it wasn't so bad :)


----------



## rwhite

I had one after giving birth to my son because my placenta was taking it's dear sweet time (it had been an hour!) and no matter how much I tried I could NOT pee (having a full bladder can hinder pushing). So they shoved a catheter up there and what do you know, I had a full bladder. I was not keen on having a catheter or an IV (I ended up having both after my perfect labour and birth of my son, just because of the placenta...booo!) and didn't enjoy either of them but I guess whatever needs to happen to get things done safely right!? :thumbup:

The catheter in my opinion didn't hurt per se but it was very uncomfortable when put in - didn't take long to put in but I'm sure you can imagine what a plastic tube up your pee hole feels like, sooo :blush: A bit scratchy and awful but once it's in, it's in.


----------

